# TSB 2028783 - Throwout Bearing



## minster (Nov 26, 2003)

Wondering if anyone has had their throwout bearing replaced using this TSB. Thanks.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

minster said:


> Wondering if anyone has had their throwout bearing replaced using this TSB. Thanks.


Yes, I have. But it was pure luck. It basically resulted from my dealer and regional VWoA rep dropping the ball and forgetting about me for a couple of months. I was in for some parts and stepped over to service to do a bring up to the service rep that he had basically forgotten about me and failed to return several of my calls. I got a call later that day saying that VW was going to cover it. Got it done and no more "Owl Hoot." Car has 51K miles. Receipt said "Goodwill" on it.


----------



## minster (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm having trouble finding any specifics regarding this TSB. I have contacted two dealerships around the Boston area and both claim that they do not have any information regarding this TSB. The only information I can find is what is posted on forums and both dealerships don't put any merit into what is posted on forums. I'd like to have this fixed before my warranty is up. Thanks again for any information.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

minster said:


> I'm having trouble finding any specifics regarding this TSB. I have contacted two dealerships around the Boston area and both claim that they do not have any information regarding this TSB. The only information I can find is what is posted on forums and both dealerships don't put any merit into what is posted on forums. I'd like to have this fixed before my warranty is up. Thanks again for any information.


I took the number with me back in June 2012, and my dealership, though unaware of the TSB, was able to look it up. If you're still under 36K miles, I'd expect you'd be able to get this done.


----------



## RupertX (May 1, 2004)

Hey is this pertaining to 2010 and up? I can't seem to find this tsb number anywhere but on here. I have an 09. Same issue. 50,000 miles. Told I need new clutch flywheel and the whole shebang but they won't warranty it. I need to pursue another avenue. Any tips?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

RupertX said:


> Hey is this pertaining to 2010 and up? I can't seem to find this tsb number anywhere but on here. I have an 09. Same issue. 50,000 miles. Told I need new clutch flywheel and the whole shebang but they won't warranty it. I need to pursue another avenue. Any tips?


Do you have warranty? Mine was replaced under 36k warranty. I personally know forum member who has 09 cc and dealership fixed it after negotiation (partial payment)
Call Volkswagen of america and ask them about it. This is known VW design fault so maybe they can help you


----------



## RupertX (May 1, 2004)

I'm wactually mine is a gti but same problem I believe. Not really sure. All I know is that something is not normal about it.


----------



## glowgti (Mar 12, 2013)

*TOB*

I have the same noise only when it's cold. Does anyone have a copy of the TSB 2028783?


----------



## VWtechguy (Nov 5, 2012)

glowgti said:


> I have the same noise only when it's cold. Does anyone have a copy of the TSB 2028783?


Section 20 is Fuel delivery. Its TSB 30 12 03 2010 to 2012 with 6spd O2q transmission. I'll look it and check what the warranty coverage tomorrow.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got mine replaced at ~30k, a few days before the 3-year warranty expired (I'd mentioned the hoot at previous service visits and the dealership put it down to the Auto-Hold disengaging, or said they couldn't replicate). This time I gave them the TSB # and even thought I was hoping for just the TOB to be replaced, I got a whole new clutch assembly.


----------



## VWtechguy (Nov 5, 2012)

I looked it up. The issue is not the throw out bearing its the pressure plate and there is an updated clutch assembly. If anyone is in the l.A. area and is having this problem PM me and I can help you if your in 3/36 warranty.


----------



## Tsrtrek (Nov 16, 2013)

*Through bearing info*

I would greatly appreciate any info you can provide me with as I have 33,000 and would like to get everything done that can be done before the warranty is over. You may email me directly at [email protected].


----------



## glowgti (Mar 12, 2013)

*TOB / Clutch Noise*

I found a copy of the TSB: TSB 2028783 2010 GTI

How can I attach it, it's a pdf?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

You got new clutch assembly because that is what is actually causing this problem. I have feeling that throwout bearing started as myth on forums and now it stuck with it. However i do admit that throw-out bearing should be replaced with new clutch assembly . What are the parts numbers listed on your invoice?
Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Board Express


----------



## glowgti (Mar 12, 2013)

I spoke to my VW dealer today and they will be replacing my clutch under warranty!! The TSB is 2028783. The clutch assembly kit is part number: 06J 141 015 JX
I need to find out if the throw out bearing is included, the dealer did not know, if it's not included I'll pay to have a new one installed. The parts are on order by the dealer. I'll keep you updated


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

glowgti said:


> I spoke to my VW dealer today and they will be replacing my clutch under warranty!! The TSB is 2028783. The clutch assembly kit is part number: 06J 141 015 JX
> I need to find out if the throw out bearing is included, the dealer did not know, if it's not included I'll pay to have a new one installed. The parts are on order by the dealer. I'll keep you updated


DO IT! TSB does not include throwout bearing and dealer will not replace it. I wish i knew this when mine was done. Throwout bearing is only around $75 and they shouldn't charge you for extra labor.


----------



## glowgti (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes will for sure it will have a new TOB either way!


----------



## glowgti (Mar 12, 2013)

The TOB from the dealer is $154


----------



## glowgti (Mar 12, 2013)

New clutch assembly install is complete under VW Goodwill Repair. My mileage is 26,590.

Parts: 6 screws: N-903-207-01, clutch: 06J-141-015-JX, and at my cost a TOB 0A5-141-671-F cost $148. with tax $154.18

Dealer did an OK job, they never told me they had a air bubble in the line causing the clutch pedal to sit very low with a very short disengagement at first until the air bubble worked itself out - drove it about 20miles . Now it works great.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome man. You did good by replacing TOB out of you packet. Wish i knew this before they did my clutch (they kept old TOB) 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

Does anyone know if this would possibly be covered by the 5Y/50K Powertrain Warranty?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

camarkim said:


> Does anyone know if this would possibly be covered by the 5Y/50K Powertrain Warranty?


Should be. The tranny is included in the power train right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

It is, but I bet VW makes the claim that it is a wear item (like the brakes), so they don't have to cover it.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wear and tear parts are brakes, tires, wiper blades etc. I don't think a tranny is included in that list. If so, then VW can make a claim for the engine as well :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

camarkim said:


> It is, but I bet VW makes the claim that it is a wear item (like the brakes), so they don't have to cover it.






True, clutch wheel is part of wear and tear. However if you have this growling sound and its confirmed it will be covered because it is a manufacturing issue.
If you buy a new car and you abuse your clutch it will not be covered.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> True, clutch wheel is part of wear and tear. However if you have this growling sound and its confirmed it will be covered because it is a manufacturing issue.
> If you buy a new car and you abuse your clutch it will not be covered.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


And how in the world can they prove that someone abused their clutch? The clutch is part of the tranny, and the tranny is included in the power train, so they should fix it if it's w/in warranty. This is something that I made sure I'm covered with (in writing) when I bought my cpo. Btw, I got a lifetime power train warranty from my dealer... Can't beat that deal :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> And how in the world can they prove that someone abused their clutch?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple, You open the transmission and you look at the fly wheel. 
This is how a burned fly wheel will look like. You can't get it this way under normal driving condition with in 5years/60k miles.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't you think that this is a bit of a reach? I mean, it's really hard to pin this on an owner, unless, the person did significant modifications to the tranny. I still believe that most dealers will do the right thing and fix the issue if covered by the warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguywes (Jan 24, 2012)

VWtechguy, I pm'd you 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

camarkim said:


> It is, but I bet VW makes the claim that it is a wear item (like the brakes), so they don't have to cover it.


As I suspected, VW Customer Care Regional Manager told me that the clutch is a "wear/tear" item, and would not even be covered under the 3Y/36K bumper to bumper, which is a bunch of BS. My car (being only 3.8 years old/48K) is at my Indy mechanic right now getting a new clutch since VW washed their hands of it and basically told me to pound sand. 

Since each case is random/arbitrary as to what assistance VW seems to be giving, YMMV.


----------



## andar (Oct 21, 2005)

Anyone have a copy of this TSB that they can send me? I can't seem to find a PDF of it anywhere. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

